# Access to DBS



## OIW2015 (May 15, 2016)

Hi,

I'm close to being made an offer for a role in SG. I have some reservations about declaring my criminal record (dates back to 1993). From what I understand, CRB no longer exists and has been replaced by something called DBS and that your record is now 'filtered' (all news to me and shows how long it is since my scrape with the law)!

Anyway, I have read from ACRO that the UK does not share records with other countries (a few exceptions for immigration purposes, US, AUS, CAN etc but no mention of SG) and that if the MoM wish to do a full check then it is I that needs to apply for the enhanced DBS and that this can only, legally, be applied for in certain situations (i.e. working with children, vulnerable people etc) which I won't be.

My dilema is this, on the company application I ticked 'no' to the question as in the UK this is the right and lawful thing to do in my case. However, having read the question again on the application it is worded differently to the UK and asks 'ever convicted n any country'. Obviously this is yes. 

What depth of checks will be conducted with the UK authorities? I know the employer probably won't dig too deep as I have been requested to join by a SVP of their company as we worked together previously for many years. But what about MoM? Does anyone have a similar experience that they can share?

Cheers.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The Singaporean government conducts rather thorough vetting if/when it wants to, and that vetting does not rely solely on what other governments tell them or don't. The government is known to use companies that specialize in background checks. If Singapore discovers you lied, like most countries they won't be amused.


----------



## kyrakim (Oct 24, 2016)

If you require applying a pass to enter the free trade zone or any sensitive areas. The authorities and government agency with conducting a criminal record screen. If you have criminal records your application shall be immediately rejected but the authorities do not tell you upfront as they still want to support the yellow ribbon initiative. It will be wise to declare and asked for any waiver where applicable it all depends on a case by case basis.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Most companies include major ones outsourced background checks to companies which specalised in that.
Some of the data based ive seen are world fact check, international adverse media, interpol.
If uk authorities have entered your record in these international databases, be sure that your name will raise a red flag


----------

